# First IuI any advice



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi, so I am near my first iui, I have my first scan in a week and just wanted to know if anyone has any advice. Seems a lot of info to take in and just want to make sure I do everything I can. We are so excited as it has taken a lot to get to this point. But know I shouldn't get my hopes up. Any advice or experiences would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Pebble1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi haylie

I am also on my first IUI and spent a lot of time looking around this site picking up nuggets of advice.  There is lots to take in but the nurses will be there to advise you and tell you what to do every step of the way. It's good to be hopeful - IUI does work for many lovely ladies


----------



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey,
Thanks so much for your reply. I think I am just panicking now as we r so close. I have just read on here that the nurses can get it wrong and some people have chosen when to inject etc (if needed). But I,m sure you are right and my nurses are lovely so I suppose it's just putting faith in them. When is your first iui do you know yet, I'm going for my first scan on Friday 30th and then every other day after that. Thanks again for your reply x x


----------



## esperanzav (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi, I am on my second try and I am finding it a lot easier this time, emotionally speaking. I think a lot less about it, which, for me, is good.

My advice is to get as much information about everything. Easier said than done, sometimes...


----------



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey, 
Thanks I have now had my first IUI and I am now on my 2ww. My folie was 20 and lining was 8.9 which I hope that means a good start. My test date is Wednesday and it can not come quick enough. It's been so emotional. I done a test today I know and wish I hadn't now as it was negative and have lost hope now so expecting it not to change. But I think that is why these sites are so good as coming on here makes me feel better as friends and family just keep telling me that I'm being silly, which doesn't help.  

Where abouts are you on your second IUI it's good to hear that it gets easier


----------



## esperanzav (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Haylie,

I suppose you did  a natural IUI? Otherwise, the meds interfere with the test results. My doctor said it was quite important to wait for the test date. I know it's really hard. The first time, I started getting my period a couple of days before I had my blood test, so when I tested, to me, it felt just like a confirmation. But even earlier, I felt (just that amazing gut feeling) that I had conceived, and then because of something else that happened, lost it. 

I don't know how it will be in the future, but I think the first one will remain the hardest for me. 

Even the meds felt completely different this time. I had taken menopur +gonal F (did nothing for me - how frustrating -so much money) and I remember feeling these so very weird feelings, like swings and stuff, all the time.

Now I am only taking menopur and I felt NOTHING at all. And I have 2 follies! that's twice as many as last time- wow  

I asked my doctor if taking these medications repeatedly over several cycles  would make your ovaries mature more follicles than at the initial cycles and he said no


----------



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey,
Yeah i am doing natural and they said on 3rd atttempt they would put me on clomid. But i'm thinking of asking them if i can start clomid on my 2nd try, but then i have heard that a lot of people have cancelled treatment due to too many folies.

No wonder your first time was hard for you it's just constant up and down. I have decided i will not test anymore till Wednesday which is my test date.

Wow congrats on the two follies i bet your over the moon 

You would think that taking the meds for several attempts would do this, so what are the meds you are taking doing. Sorry as doing natural i've not been told about the different meds.


----------



## esperanzav (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello,

Sorry for not replying earlier, but I needed to stay away a bit and not think about this all the time...

Yes, I was over the moon with the two little guys and there was even a third one, but probably two little.

Unfortunately, it seems my AF is beginning to show up, like clockwork. Just like last cycle, on the Friday before the blood test.



How are things on your side?


----------



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi
I know what you mean I've been trying but can't help myself. Sorry to hear that you are having signs of AF again it's so disheartening. My lfirst IUI my AF came 3 days before test date which was hard to deal with as was unexpected and then I was meant to have my second IUI but then I ovulated naturally on the sat and my clinic is shut on sat so they cancelled my IUI. So just waiting now which I think is the hardest. 
Hope your ok it's such a rollercoaster going through this.
Will you be trying another IUI ?
I know when I go in for my scans this time I'm going to tell the clinic what I want this time as they keep giving info after the fact rather than before that could of prevented my cancelled IUI. I'm starting to loose faith in my clinic which is so frustrating.


----------

